# THIN LINING



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, I did my second scan on day 11 and my lining was only 3mm. Can anyone else share her experience on such a scenario? 
Thank you


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Tony- your lining will vary month to month. I had only 5mm on CD12 the month after a lot of long haul flights. The month after it got back to 8mm again. I've taken pomegranate and beetroot juice to help as well as Accupuncture. Light exercise to ensure blood circulating.
Please feel assured that next month will be different. I know it's not great at the moment but I hope you feel ok x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi are you doing a medicated cycle or natural?
I suffer from thin lining also and my clinic wants to try a natural FET next month so not sure how it will go.
Brazil nuts, pomegranate juice and raspberry leaf tea are supposed to help I've tried them all and still struggle to get to 7.
I'm putting my issues down to 5 miscarriages followed by D&Cs  but who knows.
I'd certainly take any advice going also  thanks


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Tonyflower,

Sorry to hear about your lining. Please do not let them do a transfer with this lining (I know it seems crazy but when I first started out - ok it is 9 years ago - I was with a clinic who did not think this thin lining was a reason to cancel!!)... 

I have found the following things may have helped somewhat (although now my clinic maintains that research does not support that 7mm is the minimum thickness and pregnancies are seen at thinner linings - although they don't deny that it is at a much lower rate of success)
- brazil nuts (3-4 a day)
- pineapple (with as much of the core as you can manage)
- pregnacare conception
- red raspberry leaf tea
- reflexology

I have tried the viagra with no improvement, also tried neupogen with little lasting influence. 

I have heard that beetroot juice and pomegranate juice also help. Also check any supplements you are taking for selenium, this is important.

For FET, I have had estradiol patches on the tummy for 3 days at a time and then change for a new patch)...and found them quite effective in increasing the thickness of the lining (to the point that my lining was 10mm!!!!! from about 7mm about 3-4 days earlier)
  
best of luck


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you lulu,
Do you think this cycle is lost at this point, I was supposed to do a fet.....


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Tony...It's not necessarily lost but I personally would feel torn about wasting an embryo when my lining wasn't optimal. I've just had another chemical so am back to looking at a fresh cycle. And part o me is thinking i should've waited til lining was thicker..
In the scheme of things waiting one month more for a better chance is a small price xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Is your clinic letting you go a few more days/a week to see if it thickens up? What protocol are you on (natural/medicated)? I would agree with Lulu that it would probably be better to wait a month for a thicker lining...

Sorry about your chemical Lulu


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes I am going back Saturday (day 14) to see how it is. Occasionally my period has been 32 days which means I would ovulate on day 18 ....in that case maybe it would be ok to have 3mm on day 11? Or would it still be too low anyway?
I am doing a natural fet.
I have a very demanding job....August is the only time when workload is a bit more reasonable and I was also able to book some holidays to relax before and after transfer. In the next months I wouldn't know what to tell my boss in regards to the scan appointments etc....
I feel really down.


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Tony,

   I can imagine how upsetting this is, in fact I know all the things I have done in the past when faced with this. I see from your signature, that you have 1 frostie. If it were me, I would not transfer this unless I had a triple layer lining over 6mm at least. 

were there any follicles growing? if so, what size? as the follicles grow they produce estradiol (estrogen) and this encourages the lining. I would definitely start chomping several brazil nuts a day between now and saturday. The lining can grow quite quickly once it gets going so there is still hope for saturday. Also might be worth asking about estradiol patches?

I know you would feel pressure to take advantage of quiet August, but if you transfer and the lining is just not there, then you would probably be facing into a new fresh cycle after this (I am making several assumptions here, so apologies for that  )

do you have the possibility of working from home or just slipping out unnoticed? I have never said anything in my work and just sneak out and very occasionally I have been sprung and then I rotate through excuses (doctor, dentist, pharmacy, delivery at home) and recently they have introduced working from home and I do that so as to avoid the questions (and extra driving)....

I went through almost 5 years of thin lining before I got my first ever bfp so I know how depressing it is when they measure a really thin lining. Maybe natural FET is not the best option for you (I did not have that option) and a medicated FET would work better?


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you for all your support.
The nurse did say there were some follicles and one was definitely the dominant one but did t say the size.
Meanwhile.....I bought Brazil nuts, raspberry leaf tea, ginger tea, ginseng tea and spirulina ....see what happens on Saturday! But I definitely agree with all of you that one frozen is just such a miracle that I won't waste it if I am not in perfect conditions!


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck Tony.
Have you tried listening to fertility meditations? Circle & Bloom do a guided one for FET. I found that helped me relax. X

Aisha- thanks- we did FET together in Mar/Apr x back to fresh for us x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Tony can you let us know how you get on Saturday, I'm in the same boat as you and am wondering if a natural cycle isn't right for me . Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Sure I will.....meanwhile I can say I have never eaten so many nuts and drank so many infusions in a day as today!


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Estrodol patches and progynova tablets combined to increase lining. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi, probably a bit late for this time, but I drank loads of whole milk and ate protein bars and my lining went to 14mm. Not sure if related, but thought worth mentioning.
Good luck tomorrow! 
X


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

In preparation for my own FET, I've read quite a few studies on the matter. Obviously you need to see how things go on your next scan but if the lining stays thin, don't waste the embryo as it will have 0 chance of implanting if the lining 6mm of less. If it gets up 7-8mm, there will be some chance and I think that most clinics will probably go ahead at that level. Optimum lining with highest rates of pregnancies and babies are 14-16mm or more (in the studies I read, with those linings, success rates were circa 75%).


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Tinyflower I also have problems with thin linings I did a mock cycle this month and my lining only got to 5.4mm when i had scan day 20, so if I had been doing FET it would have been cancelled. I asked the clinic if I could try a combination of patches and progenova next month so hoping this helps as I read it can help with lazy linings. I also have used raspberry leaf tea and hot water bottles on my tummy and aspirin to help with blood flow. Fingers crossed your lining increases x


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all, as promised here my update. 
My lining today (day 14) was 5 but the dominant follicle was 13 so the nurse said the lining is correct for the follicle size and it is just a long cycle for me meaning I will ovulate late. So they told me to go back for another scan on Monday. Usually I have cycles of 28-31.....I think this one be longer due to lot of stress I had at work and thinking of the fet. Do you think the length of the cycle might impact the success? They said as long as the follicle ovulate and the lining is at least 7mm when this happen then what day this happens doesn't matter (if it is d14 as usual or d17 for example) but I wonder...


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Tonyflower,

I had my successful FET on cycle day 21 I think it was.  As your nurse says, as it's effectively an artificial cycle they are controlling it, it doesn't really matter the day as they arrange the drugs accordingly so your body 'thinks' it's day 14 etc. 

Well done on the lining so far and good luck for your scan on Monday x


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi June, when you said cycle day 21 did you mean you ovulated on day 21? 
So I had my scan today and had lining 7mm and follicle 14mm so nurse said I am not yet ready and need to go back on Wednesday. I guess it's good the lining is growing but I wonder why my cycle is so long this month and if it is really ok to transfer if the cycle is different from my usual ones...


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Wonderful news Tony, all going in the right direction    don't worry too much about days, sometimes these things take longer... I was stimming for 5 weeks for ovulation induction and it doesn't matter. 

(from the previous scan) your follie grew 1mm and the lining 2mm so that is a good rate/ratio... 

Are they blood testing you also? This is the best way to know if your body is at the right stage, by checking your estradiol levels.

Also if you have been ttc naturally and not with any luck, maybe it means your ovulation was later than you thought (and with a short luteal phase). 
Have you asked about getting progesterone support for after transfer? I would at least ask to have a progesterone blood test (normally around 5 days after ovulation) and then they can at least give you progesterone then if you need it...
  fingers crossed for a lovely thick lining on Wednesday


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

No they don't do blood test but they are giving progesterone right after ovulation. 
When I was ttc I used the ovulation sticks and gave me the smile at day 14/15....this cycle I didn't get any smile yet.....I just think the virus I had two weeks ago and the stress affect it.....


----------



## Kademu (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a history of thin endometrial lining. For my last FET I was on estrogen pills (vaginally), estrogen patches and Vaginal viagra. My lining grew to 11mm. The best lining I have ever achieved. Unfortunately we had a BFN for that FET cycle.


----------

